# TC 30 No Glow Plug Light No Crank



## MikeNTex (Apr 8, 2017)

I have a 2007 NH TC 30 

Went to start glow plug light didn't come on and wouldn't crank. 

Checks so far. Battery Good, Ignition Switch Good. Will crank with remote start switch. Checked B/W wire at glow plugs has voltage, even though the glow plug light won't come on.

Suspect relay but which one.


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

fuses? fusible link? safety switch on seat?

http://www.messicks.com/nh/58343

electrical diagrams


----------



## MikeNTex (Apr 8, 2017)

Back to square


Installed the new safety switch and used the tractor for a couple of days. Parked tractor Saturday, went to start Tue and same condition as before. No Glow Plug Light, No Warning Buzzer, No Start.

Checked the wiring at the relay. It has four Wires, Red/Black, White, Yellow/Red, and black.

The wiring diagram I have shows the:
The Red/Black tied in to B/W from ignition switch and has power when key moved to start position.

The White wire shows going to starter.

The Yellow/Red Wire goes to multiple places.

The Black wire appears to be a ground.

If I apply power to the Yellow/Red wire, the engine will crank but not start.

Any ideas.


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

Just ideas: 
Sometimes you need to replace the fusible link, red wire that goes from starter terminal to connector.

The 5 amp fuse deals with fuel solenoid, safety start circuit, instrumental panel, gauges, indicator lights, alternator, - I've had that one blow on me.

www.tractorbynet.com is another forum with more TC30 threads, That might help.

Good luck


----------



## MikeNTex (Apr 8, 2017)

4-22-2017

Tcreeley – Thanks for the response.

The fuse link is good as are all the fuses.

One thing when the ignition switch is turned back or to start, power is applied to the glow plugs even though the light will not come on. (Bulb is good)

I can apply power to the Y/R wire on the Safety Start Switch or Jump the R/B to the White and the engine will crank.


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

Here is some reading up that may help-
Old threads that may help from another site.

http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/new-holland-owning-operating/124642-tc33d-wont-start.html

http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/new-holland-owning-operating/328771-tc30-wont-start-6.html

http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/new-holland-owning-operating/267262-tc30-wont-crank-over.html

http://www.tractorbynet.com/search/?q=NH TC 30 wouldn't crank.


----------



## MikeNTex (Apr 8, 2017)

My NH TC30 is running again. But I am still puzzled by the cause or condition. When I installed the new start safety switch the tractor started and ran. But when I engaged the trans the engine stalled. I tried a couple of more times and it would start but stall when I tried to engage the trans. Taking a quick look I discovered I had failed to reconnect the seat switch. So I reconnected the seat switch, tractor started and everything worked fine and I used it for a couple of days with no problems so I assumed the start safety switch had resolved the problem.

Then I parked it for a couple of days and the condition returned and I was back to square one.

Today I decided to start with the safety switches again. I inspected them to see what kind of terminals they use. When I got to the seat I remembered how it was disconnected when I installed start safety switch. Out of curiosity I disconnected it, and low and behold the tractor started and like before stall when the trans was engaged. I reconnected the seat switch and have started it several times and for now everything works.

Needless to say I am stumped as to what is going on or what to do next. For now I will just have to monitor and see what happens.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Check the neutral safety switch under the left fender. They get bumped by brush and the mount gets tweaked.


----------



## MikeNTex (Apr 8, 2017)

Latest - Started checking everything again. It started operating after Unplugging and re-plugging the Safety Control Module to check which terminals had power. No repairs.

But at least I think I have discovered what is needed to bypass the safety systems. Just need to by pass the starter safety switch and power the fuel shut off.


----------

